# Camping With A Cat.



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Has anybody out there every camped with a cat? Can you give me any hints or tricks you used? Thanks!


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

The only suggestion I have for you is to get a dog.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Papatractor said:


> Has anybody out there every camped with a cat? Can you give me any hints or tricks you used? Thanks!
> [snapback]69027[/snapback]​


When we took the cat camping, he came home looking like this . . .

Scott










P.S. Sorry, I know it was a serious question - I just couldn't resist. I have no experience camping with cats. I would imagine you'd have to make sure they don't take off on you though.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

For a second i thought you said *"COOKING WITH A CAT"...*


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Boy a whole bunch of interesting things come to mind, but seriously, cats don't take too kindly to changes of habitat and usually stayhidden for a while until they begin to adjust to their new surroundings, Camping just really isn't suited for cats. I suggest you leave it at home or in a boading kennel.

Regards, Glenn


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

Papatractor,

You ask a serious question and you get one serious answer out of four.....









Bill


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

May I suggest that you bring your cat out to the camper often to get him/her used to the smell and surroundings and hiding spots.
Like whenever you are packing something or cleaning or just going out for some peace and quiet.
*Cats like to know what is happening and where they are at all times* . 
Cats are also "sniffers" if they smell something strange or unfamiliar they will freak out! (and that usually means going potty where they shouldn't)
You might bring an item that belongs to your cat out there so their scent is in the camper when you introduce him/her.

Also, you can get disposible litter pans at most Pet Supply stores. They are made of corrugated cardboard and are a little smaller in size(camper sized)
These are good to to get rid of unwanted smell. 
Not just cleaning the litter pan but, tossing it in the trash and starting "fresh" every so often. 
It will smell if it is closed in and HOT in the summer!
















Cats can camp... 
MaeJae

P.S. how old is your cat? Because that will determine how well he/she wil adjust to the camping life.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Papatractor,

My best advice regarding camping with a cat is...

Get a dog!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## mejslice (Dec 4, 2003)

Papatractor said:


> Has anybody out there every camped with a cat? Can you give me any hints or tricks you used? Thanks!
> [snapback]69027[/snapback]​


papatractor we take our cat we usalong with our dog. The cat will once settled in will explore a bit. Be sure and cover places like the spot behind the couch-as on my 23rs -can lead to the outside if the hatch is left open.My cat enjoys sitting on the top bunk and looking at whats happening outside. The biigest headache that I have is that cat gets NERVOUS once we just start the trip. PANTING but once he sees that all is OK he sits back and enjoys the ride. --just don't leave him alone when the engine is running if youhave power windows-----------that was a nice scare. Hope it works out See ya Mike


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

To all of the dog folks who've commented - how many times have cat people asked you to abandon your dog in favor of a cat? To some, your comments might appear as a flame -- please be careful of how far a jest goes.

Meanwhile, to the question of cats and camping: We originally planned on taking our cats with us when we went camping and started training them as kittens. We would take them into the camper on a regular basis and, since we had planned on keeping them in the TV while on the road, we took them for weekly rides in the truck with the entire family along. This allowed us to train the cats and the kids in the policy of cat escape preventative measures as well as policies for roaming in the TV. We also trained them to leashes (no kidding).

Since we had a four year interuption in our camping life, we gave up on trying to reintroduce our older cats to traveling. We just considered it too stressful on them, more than if they were left with a 'sitter' at home.

Our male is still trained to a leash and although he is an indoor cat, he enjoys an occasional stroll through the backyard gardens.

We have two purebread Somalies (long hair Abyssinians) who are both grand champion quality but who've never been shown (cat shows are NOT a cool thing). These two are family members as much as any dog (and yes, I've had a dog who was a great friend too).

BBB


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sure our cat would freak out if we took her . Afraid we would never catch her again if adoor was accidently left open or something. We just leave her with my "in-laws who are eldrely and live with us so we can take care of them. Makes it hard sometimes to get away camping exactly when we want but they are able most times to take care of themselves for 2-3 days so the cat and they just enjoy each other. sunny

Dallas


----------



## Steelhead (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm sure our cat would freak out if we took her . Afraid we would never catch her again if adoor was accidently left open or something. We just leave her with my "in-laws who are eldrely and live with us so we can take care of them. Makes it hard sometimes to get away camping exactly when we want but they are able most times to take care of themselves for 2-3 days so the cat and they just enjoy each other. sunny

Dallas


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Papatractor, BigBadBrain and all other cat lovers on the forum. I apologize for offending. I have had cats many times in my life (and always while I was growing up) and just have not had one in recent years, and to be honest, I don't miss them. I don't dislike cats, I just don't have any funny dog pictures like the cat pictures I have. If I come across any, I'm sure I'll post them when the topic arises.

Thinking of all the cats I've had, I really don't think they are suited for camping - in general. Like any animal though, if they are trained and cared for properly, they can do pretty much anything you want them to do. You might want to check with the campground though. There may be restrictions for cats.

We used to weekend all the time and leave the cats alone at home with no problems - just make sure of enough food and water. We never even thought about taking the cats because we had a popup and wouldn't chance a bear or other animal getting at them - we camp in bear country, by ourselves, a lot and have had a bear rip into our popup. Plus, pets at NJ state parks are a no-no.

All the best to you if you camp with your cat. I would never suggest you give up your cat. And though I don't speak for anyone else, I'm sure they weren't serious when they said to give up the cat and get a dog. Just ribbing each other. But don't put the cat on a conveyor belt.









Scott


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

cookie9933 said:


> Papatractor,
> 
> You ask a serious question and you get one serious answer out of four.....
> 
> ...


Hey I *WAS* serious -- i was actually getting out my cat recipes for him... in fact -- now he doesn't know what he is missing... hmmmm hmmmm good....


----------



## tonka (Feb 14, 2005)

The DW here action

I've never camped with a cat, but I can see this as being doable. As others have suggested getting the cat used to the camper is the first thing.

I would suggest getting the cat used to a crate as well. That way when you're setting up at the campground you can rest assure your cat is safely confined. You also may want to speak with your vet about getting a sedative for the cat, just in case he/she gets freaked during any part of the trip.

Teaching the cat to walk on leash is very possible as well. In fact, I would probably leave the cat with halter and leash on in the camper, just in case he darted outside by accident.

One other thing to think about is the different surroundings can make the cat want to "mark" their territory. There is a product on the market, available from your vet called FELIWAY. Feliway is a plug-in, not unlike a "Glade plug-in", and contains a feline (cat) pheromone that will calm the cat. You won't be able to smell the pheromone, but the cat will and has a pleasent calming effect. There are other similar products, but I believe Feliway to be the most effective. This product works well with either male or female, yes, females can mark too.









Good luck with your cat, take your time and Happy Camping!! sunny

Julie (Mrs. Tonka)


----------



## Papatractor (Jul 14, 2004)

Bad Dogs!!







To all of those who sent jokes, etc. etc. etc., thanks for the laughs. Yes, dogs are great, but we don't have a dog, we have a cat. Santa rescued a 12 week old from the pound, and we don't want to leave him behind if he will be happy, healty, and safe with us on our camping trips this year. Unfortunately, we don't have built in sitters, and kennels are much too expensive for our limited camping budget. This little guy rides in our truck well, and seems extremely adaptive. I am worried about escape though, thus the requests for tips. He has already made a trip to the camper and did seem pretty calm about it, and we will keep letting him take rides in the truck and build up to maybe an overnight in the camper. I'm thinking kind of like getting children ready for something new. Keep the jokes coming, but helpful hints will be even more appreciated.

Thanks.
Papatractor's DW
(and Patches the cat)


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hello - my name is Wolfwood (say "Hi, Wolfwood") and - I - uh - I - oh no - I'm a - a dog person (heavy sigh of relief). OK - now that that's done..... I'm also a trainer of a wide variety of animals (no, PDX_Doug ... only the 4-legged kinds). The suggestions about conditioning your cat to the TV and the TT are spot on - don't forget to have that mean old TT make all of its odd noises (shower, heater, slides, oven sparking, etc.) lots of times, too - so your cat can "normalize" them. Teach you cat to back-off when you 'hiss' at him/her so you can hiss as you slowly open doors and be assured that kitty will back-up a bit and at least give you a chance to see where(s)he is before opening the door wide. It's a tougher thing with cats, but (with lots of patience & persistence) you can even teach them to sit on command.

Be consistent about that "back off when I hiss at you" training at home, too. Use it with the doors at home, the curtains, "get off the counter"...where ever it seems to make sense. A single sound for all corrections will be learned most quickly by any type animal and, above all else, be gentle, firm, & consistent....and always follow a correction with praise of whatever kind your cat likes best! They may seem like little humans in fur coats, but they're really not. Neither cats nor dogs can truly distinguish between "its ok to do this thing" now....but not now.)

The leash and crate are also both excellent suggestions.....for camping as well as for annual vet visits, etc. The cats I've trained to a leash & harness have a great time taking walks outside (be sure to use a harness that has separate 'collars' for neck & body - with a length between them - so (s)he can't squirm out. Depending on your cat's personality, though, you might find that (s)he likes going for those outside walks so much that it counteracts all the hard work you've done to teach him/her not to bolt out of doors. Just watch the behavior and you'll soon know.

Most of all - HAVE FUN! Take him/her camping and be extra, extra cautious. If it works - great. Go again & again - and relax about it a little bit more each time. Thing about cats is they are much more independant than dogs and they will certainly make their level of enjoyment (or not) abundantly clear to you. If you or kitty aren't enjoying the adventure....then make other plans. Cats can stay home - unattended - for several days as long as they have food & water....that would, indeed, be an advantage over dogs.


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Be consistent about that "back off when I hiss at you" [snapback]69162[/snapback]​


So THAT'S what DW meant by all that hissing at me over the years!









Papa,

A collar with an ID tag is a must. And you may want to look into an ID micro chip implant - I don't know, do they do that for cats? My dog has one, but I don't know about cats. A recent picture or two, kept in the trailer, might help also. If the cat gets out it would help, as you searched for it, to be able to show pictures to people.

And finally, empty that litter box DAILY! P U, in that small TT























Scott


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Moosegut said:


> wolfwood said:
> 
> 
> > Be consistent about that "back off when I hiss at you" [snapback]69162[/snapback]​
> ...


"....all those years!" And all it took was a simple post on Outbackers for it to finally register!







Good boy! Here's a cookie! (That's why I only train 4-leggeds!)


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

Depending on your trailer modelâ€¦You might want to set up a â€œkitty sanctuaryâ€ a spot that is for just the cat. Like a shelf or one of those â€œcat housesâ€ that are carpetedâ€¦
you might even put some carpet on a shelf.

I am a cat person and a dog person butâ€¦ a cat can get upset(ticked off) for no apparent reason (that their human is aware of anyway) 
and this will provoke unwanted behavior (spraying, clawing on your camper material)
Just get your kitten used to lots of activity and â€œhopefullyâ€ everything will work out.

MaeJae


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I'm also a trainer of a wide variety of animals (no, PDX_Doug ... only the 4-legged kinds).


Fine! Be that way!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

wolfwood said:


> Moosegut said:
> 
> 
> > wolfwood said:
> ...


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

Papatractor, we have been camping with Benny (our 10 year old cat) since he was a kitten. He loves camping - all those chipmonks!







He is strictly an indoor cat so we keep him in the camper, in a folding crate we bring with us, or on a leash. It works out very well. He has his favorite spots in the trailer - like sprawling out on the couch - the whole couch







. If we are gone for the day we leave him in the trailer (windows open) or in the crate with his water, food and litter box, depending on the weather, location etc. Fellow campers are amazed that he enjoys it - they all tell us what it happen if they brought their cats







.

DW is taking over now:

I have alot more to add. First of all, they do make a micro chip and Benny has one. I would also make sure you do not get a figure 8 harness ( they can get out it): if you are planning on training him, use it at home daily to allow him get to use to it. Campers get a real kick in seeing a cat on a leash







. A few other suggestions: Get the kitty litter pellets made from newespaper - less tracking throughout the camper. Also we use a large plastic tupperwear type container with a cover (approx. 10 x 14) which I fill up at home and it is ready to go. This also prevents spillage while driving. We keep the liltter box on a small rug so we can clean it often. We bring a blanket from home which he loves and always sits on it. We also use tupperwear bowels with covers for food and water to prevent spillage while we drive - everything is ready to go. 
We are definitely cat camping experts - feel free to pick our brains.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jlb said:


> We are definitely cat camping experts - feel free to pick our brains.
> [snapback]69228[/snapback]​


Well - there you go, Papatractor! Your own cat camping guru!


----------



## jlb (Nov 5, 2005)

Wolfwood, I notice we have the same set-up - minus the hitch. Are we both going to die, or just me ?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

jlb said:


> Wolfwood, I notice we have the same set-up - minus the hitch. Are we both going to die, or just me ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here I was focused on the cats/dogs thing and clearly not paying attention to the rest (my dogs [& cats] would point out that there is no "rest" worth paying attention to)

Hey! and here you are in Boston!!! action Look North - I'm currently about 20m up 93 in Westford - but home (aka "Wolfwood") is NH, 1/2 way between Portsmouth & Manchester. Probably should take this to e:mail or PM rather than hi-jack this thread.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi

We have a cat, dog and a whole bunch of other furry friends living at home. Our cat is 14 years old and I would never dream of taking her camping. She is a great cat but likes the indoors too much. Her outdoor adventures are walking from the backdoor to the front door







. She also gets very stressed while in a car.

I have seen people camping with cats. While in NY, the camp site next to ours had an Motorhome with 2 cats that lived on their dashboard (indoor cats). They have been on the road since they were kittens. The owners have been on the road for 4 years with their cats. They had a litter box and everything. I spoke to them a bit aboput the cats because, you do not see this everyday. They have had no problems with them. The cats seemed to really enjoy the travels.

I really think it is up to the owner and cat. My biggest fear would be that the cat would be too adventurous and would not return before we are ready to leave.

Good Luck
Thor


----------



## wicandthing (Jul 11, 2005)

We have never taken our cats camping, but did have an interesting experience in Savannah, GA. The elderly, full-timing couple that parked next to us with their 5th wheel had 17 cats. They invited us in to meet them when they found out we liked cats ourselves. The couple had actually removed the bathroom vanity/shower/toilet and set up a kitty bathroom with several litter boxes, etc.. The biggest problem was that both of us about puked from the smell when we walked in. The owners told us "we don't smell anything.... we clean the boxes out frequently."

We have always wanted to try taking one of our cats camping, but always feared it getting loose. The last time we camped in Huntsville, AL, the people next to us had an indoor/outdoor cat that hung out around the campground and didn't run off. I guess it grew up camping.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

wicandthing said:


> <snip>
> The couple had actually removed the bathroom vanity/shower/toilet and set up a kitty bathroom with several litter boxes, etc.. The biggest problem was that both of us about puked from the smell when we walked in. The owners told us "we don't smell anything.... we clean the boxes out frequently."
> <snip>
> [snapback]69529[/snapback]​


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

There isn't a lot here but this might help with some of the basics:

Foster and Smith on Cats


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wicandthing said:


> The biggest problem was that both of us about puked from the smell when we walked in.


Heck, I guess I didn't really need to eat lunch today








Need to loose a few pounds after the high holidays anyway!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> wicandthing said:
> 
> 
> > The biggest problem was that both of us about puked from the smell when we walked in.
> ...


Which brings us back to the dog thing....









17 cats in a Trailer ???







17 cats in a single (outside) yard seems a bit too much!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

See Wolfie! I knew you were following me!









17 cats.....

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> See Wolfie! I knew you were following me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you scared yet?

Actually, I've been really busy today - argggghhhh - the work thing, ya'know. Thought it would at least give you a chance to catch up on the posts, though. I 'spose now you're gonna tell me that thing with Thor scared you even more and you've actually been - shhhh - working ----- shhhhh - too?!?


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I 'spose now you're gonna tell me that thing with Thor scared you even more and you've actually been - shhhh - working ----- shhhhh - too?!?


Working?

Yeah... Right!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

We just returned from a 14 day trip with the cat AND the dog. Barkley the dog has camped for years, but the cat (about 5 months old) is relatively new to the Outbacking experience. He did well.

He was an "inside" cat and adjusted to the Outback pretty good. When we were outside as we mostly are I did catch a glimpse of a cat shadow on the door window. Seems the little guy can climb the screen door and loves to look outside! Lucky for me I know how to rescreen!

The one thing I would suggest... change the cat litter FREQUENTLY. In the enclosed space of the Outback, scooping just doesn't cut it. Or was that smell the kids....?

The kids were a big help, carrying the cat from the truck to the camper and so forth. Overall, no problems. As for travel in the truck? The cat and dog got along very well!


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

WAcamper,

That was a great trip you had. And thanks for sharing the pic....very nice.









Bill


----------



## chetlenox (Feb 3, 2004)

We take our cat with us on any trip over weekend length. She doesn't seem to mind at all. We've got a little box "kennel" that she travels in and can go into when she wants a little personal space (ie, a break from the 3 and 5 year old kids). She actually is a pretty skittish cat in general, but seems absolutely oblivious to the fact that she is camping rather than at home. She sleeps, strolls around the camper, sits in my wife's lap, generally does exactly the same things she does at home.

When my wife first suggested that we bring her along on our first long trip I thought she would be a basket case and it would be a disaster. Shows how much I know...









Chet.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

I came into this discussion a little late, but we will be having to take our cat allow with us camping because of not reliable catsitter. We took him on an overnighter a couple of weeks ago and he did fine. We did buy a soft sided carrier that is just a little bigger that he is to take him in so that we would not have to worry about a wild cat flying around in the truck cab. It also helped us get the cat out to the truck and into the camper. He did freek with the sound of the diesel engine and cryed all the way down to the camp but was much better on the way back. He also had to check everything out in the camper but then found several good hiding places. He also had to keep an eye on the cows in the field next to the camper, other wise, he did fine. I will have to work out the kitty litter box though. THinking about buying a covered box that is scoopable and then change it every week. Probley will be a good place for a stick-up!

Our cat is an indoor cat, scared to be outside, so hopefully will be able to keep him in the camper. We had tryed to get him use to a leash like our cat before, but he hated it, in fact, he buried the collor some where, we haven't been able to find it.

Larry


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just an update on the cat, we have taken him camping several times, last time for 3 days and also take him out to the camper with us when we are working on it or just using the AC and he has found several spots that are HIS. He loves the fact that he can set on the TV cabint in the bedroom and see out the skylight above the shower, the windows in the bedroom and around the corner at us. I think he is going to be fine. We will see how he handles two weeks of camping at the end of june.


----------



## Txcamper (Apr 3, 2006)

I do not like cats but I have no problem detecting them even if they are not or have not been around in a long time. They make me repeatedly sneeze... As with others I'm sure some will agree that the resale value of a vehicle may suffer if cats have been transported in or reside in it. Something to think about, like a non-smoking room or vehicle.


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Now we'll have to add a sign to a used camper stating Non-smoking, non-cat and non-dog. One of the kids of a family that we stays with is allergic to cats, so at least that will keep him out of our camper. (Just kidding)


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Just and update on this line of camping with a cat. We had the cat with us for a two week long time at Bible camp and then in August another week long trip. The cat loved it. In fact, it was hard to get him into the carrier again to go home. He did not want to leave the camper. Our cat is fixed and has his front claws removed, so that helps with him marking when upset. He still doesn't like the sound of the truck, but settles down soon after starting and sleeps most of the way to the campground or home. If we are only going some place for a few nights, we know that he would be only left at home, but we like to take him with us when we can. I have a friend from work that has two cats that he plans to take with him when they retire to their sailboat. One of the things that they found out that people do is to hang a thick rope over the rail of the boat so if the cat falls in, it has a way to get back on the boat.

What we have done in the camper is we have a regular sifting kitty litter box like we have at home and use Arm and Hammer multi-cat litter that we clean out every day. It lasted for the two week camp with no odors. As I had said before, this cat is an indoor cat, but really loves to be able to watch everything out all of the windows. He really loves it when the door is open and he can sit in the sunshine and look out the door.

Our cat we had before was leash trained. In fact, we would open the door and he would run out to where her leash was and sit until we hooked her up. We tried to train this cat to the leash, but he didn't like it at all. If you can, train your cat to the leash, it makes things easier, but I don't think there is any reason not to try to take you cat with you.


----------



## Chasn'Racin (Mar 12, 2007)

We take out cat with us on every trip. He was a stray when he adopted us...still has all his claws...and is the best behaved pet I have ever had. He loves to travel and lay around in the camper. Cats seem to adapt to their surroundings. In our old TT, he used to lay around and sleep all the time. The camper was a 17 foot Rockwood. We are the recent (2 weeks ago)owners of a 27rds and he loved the first trip out in it! In the middle of the night, he did his normal sprinting from one end to the other! He loved it about as much as we did. Bottom line...it's up to the cat, but definitely can be done!


----------



## Campforthenight (Apr 1, 2007)

There is no way on this planet I could take our "Pea Blossom" camping . just going to the Vet I have to have my wife do it. My cat screams like a human Baby the whole way (NOOOOOOO NOOOOOOOOO). goes in such a high pitched squeal. I love my cat at home and I do believe she loves it at home also ( I think she hides the remote on me). Now My Minn Pinn "Chester" just try to get out the door even to go to work and I have to kick him out of the truck (i Believe he could drive it).


----------

